# Iridium Riserbar MTB Lenker, 62cm Breite, 26mm Klemmung



## Pippo82 (19. April 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...33242&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Pippo82 (21. April 2011)

Sorry, 25,4 mm Lenkerklemmung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

